# Training with the harness



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

So today I went to the park and there was a lady that had 2 Senegal parrots, they are the sweetest thing ever!!

So we had a conversation and she told us that she comes every Sunday so then I told her about my flock. Her birds were clipped without a harness 

I want to bring one of my birds there, I have the the avian fashion harness How do I get them used to it


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Funny, i came here to ask about harness's lol. I'm getting the Aviator .


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I have two different ones, Feather tether and the Aviator. My tiels are pretty easy going but all I did was slipped the harness on, gave him millet while still wearing the harness, few mins take harness off, or if they are okay with it take them outside for a bit. Just repeat the process, be sure to reward even if it's so much as good boy/girl. 

Edit: they will pick at the harness but I find once out side they stop. Both my boys are flighted, but I had been putting the harness on cookie since I got him(10 weeks) so he sits pretty good on my shoulder. Also don't be startled if they slip off your shoulder the first few times, takes a bit for them to get used to it.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I tried it on tweety, his feet got stuck it them(he too skinny lol)
I wanted to try it on marshmallow but I got scared that it would ruin our relationship so I thought a little and said "some owners had biting birds and they ended up tame and they weren't scared" so I put it on

Marshmallow didn't care! And it fit him perfectly 
I can't wait to get him used to it! We will have some fun this Sunday


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's great that Marshmallow let you put it on! I've recently bought a harness for Coco and have tried to put it on once without success. Looking forward to reading the updates Baruch.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Things haven't been going great lately.
Marshmallow is scared of me so I'm working my way to get his trust again

I'm so devastated because (s)he trusted me like a parent but its all gone because of the stupid harness
I'm never putting a harness on a bird again unless its a little baby that gets used to anything


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought you said it worked? Did something go wrong? And yes, just today I said next tiel I get I'm gonna try to harness it, I'm not gonna try it with Beaker since he barely likes to be touched anyways


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

(S)he started getting used to the harness that's true but everytime he saw me he thought I would take her to the harness so she would fly away


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, ****! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It breaks my hear seeing that!
I'm earning her trust but she is almost back to her old beautiful self


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So Marshmallow is trusting you again? It will probably just be all down to practice, trail and error. The more you put the harness on Marshmallow the less she will be scared of you afterward. I'm doing the same thing with Coco at the moment, it might take a long time for her to get completely used to it but it's better to keep practicing than give up.

Good luck Baruch!


----------

